# DE Flouder Report



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I finally got out on my first boat trip of the year for flatties. My buddy and I went out on one of his friends boat out of Lewes. We left the dock at 8 am and headed offshore. We made a brief stop at one of the reef sites but there was nothing there except dogs and a single short that I caught. After a few drifts we picked up and moved to another reef site a short distance away. It was slow at first but at least we were getting some shorts. The tide was creeping along so it made it difficult to cover much water. Eventually the tide picked up and so did the bite. Within an hour I boxed my DE limit and within another hour I had released at least 6-8 more keepers. We were keeping the fish in the livewell so after a while we ended up picking the smaller ones out and replacing them with some larger ones. My biggest was a tad bit shy of 6lbs. Once the bite got going it was 2-3 keepers per short. What a great Ratio. I was fishing a 5oz hammered chrome ball with a dropper 3 inches above to a 2ft leader with a chartreuse mylar skirted hook. Most fish took the teaser but a few went for the ball. Even though the ball only hooked a few fish, I think it attracted many to the teaser above. I was hooking fish a little faster than my companions. We finally left the fish biting as we were chased back to the dock by nasty weather. Let me tell you it is not much fun riding through a hail storm in a CC with engines wide open! It hurts a little! We got back to Roosevelt inlet and found 2 disabled boats at the entrance. One boat had blown it's outdrive and the other ran out of fuel towing them back in. We gave both a tow back to the ramp. All in all it was a great day. Picture to follow.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention that I nabbed a 4.6lb citation knucklhead.

Jamey


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*picture*

This picture does not do the trip justice but here is a glimpse of the part of our catch that we kept.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1544


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*nice work man*

I saw that picture and was looking for the report. I had heard flounder fishing was alot better this past week, but damn....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job Jamey. I'm sure that sea bass caught you off guard.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch!


----------

